# BGE NIC and Netmap



## Nolli9 (Jul 14, 2019)

How would one go about getting the driver for the BGE interface updated to use Netmap to enable inline mode for IPS/IDS?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2019)

It already does. 


```
SUPPORTED DEVICES
     netmap natively supports the following devices:

     On FreeBSD: cxgbe(4), em(4), iflib(4) (providing igb, em and lem),
     ixgbe(4), ixl(4), re(4), vtnet(4).
```
From netmap(4).

But I do believe this is on 12.0 and higher, not on 10.x or 11.x. As igb got removed and integrated into the em(4) driver. Before 12.0 it was a separate driver (igb(4)).


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 15, 2019)

SirDice needs his morning coffee.
bge interface is Broadcom





						bge(4)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				



From what I read there was reluctance to even add Netgmap  to the igb driver as it is really meant for 10G+ networking, not gigabit.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> SirDice needs his morning coffee.


I do, I've indeed mixed up igb and bge.


----------



## Nolli9 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you all for responding...I was hoping, and waiting for FreeBSD 12...my setup is a pfSense box using 2011 Mac Mini server and pfSense 2.5 hopefully will release soon. My option so far to take advantage of IPS/IDS inline mode is an Akitto thunderbolt 2 enclosure with a Chelsio T520-SO-CR. So, if FreeBSD 12 still doesn't support BGE gigabit interface, then I'll take my option.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2019)

Nolli9 said:


> my setup is a pfSense box using 2011 Mac Mini server and pfSense 2.5 hopefully will release soon.


Keep in mind that pfSense is not supported here.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## Nolli9 (Jul 15, 2019)

I already know...thank you!


----------

